# wie erstelle ich einen neuen farbverlauf?



## K-DOG (1. Mai 2002)

hallo,
ich glaube ich steh gerade aufm schlauch.
ich soll in einem tutorial einen neuen farbverlauf erstellen
weiss aber im moment nicht wie es funktioniert.
könnt ihr mir bitte helfen
mfg
dog


----------



## dArKfAcE (1. Mai 2002)

In was für einer Hinsicht ?

Einen Schriftfarbverlauf oder einen Hintergrundfarbverlauf ?

MfG, dArK


----------



## K-DOG (1. Mai 2002)

hintergrund farbverlauf müsste es sein
mfg


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

Ebene / neue Füllebene / Farbverlauf

oder mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug "G" (oder: Gradient Tool)

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## drash (1. Mai 2002)

das verlaufswerkzeug ist am gleichen ort wie das füllwerkzeug(taste g) wenn du nun länger auf den kleinen pfeil rechts unten am füllwerkzeug drückst, kannst du das verlaufswerkzeug auswählen. mit vorder- und hintergrundfarbe kannst du den verlauf "färben"!

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter


edit: komisch, vorher war der obere thread noch nicht da, auch wenn er 10 min älter ist! egal, ich lasse meinen mal stehen!


----------



## K-DOG (1. Mai 2002)

danke danke 
das hat mir sehr geholfen.
jetzt kann ich endlich an dem tut weiter machen 
mfg und danke
dog


----------



## Maniacy (1. Mai 2002)

@drash hey, ich brauch auch die ein oder andere Minute zum schreiben 
Sowas is mir auch schon passiert, nicht drüber wundern 

MfG
Maniacy


----------

